# crazy fat related sayings you'd like to have on a t-shirt--if you had the gutz



## superodalisque (Nov 16, 2009)

stolen from judgeDre: obesity is sexy!


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 16, 2009)

a friend and i were kicking more around. please excuse me if some are too tasteless. some are just plain lame. but we had fun doing them. no BBW beatdowns! 

its a *BUTT* shelf not a* BOOK *shelf


I HAVE A CRUSH ON YOU (and I want to BE crushed by you)


if your a BBW, then i'm Santa


Don't Disguise The Size of Those Thighs


Somebody left the Cellulites on


cowboys like saddlebags


XOXO for your XXXXL


I EAT PEOPLE LIKE YOU!


will dance for money(Crossed out) FOOD


I GOT A BUN IN THE OVEN (AND A PIE, AND A LASAGNE, AND A CASSEROLE AND A...)


cheeky (on the back of course)


KOBAYASHI ONLY DID 46 HOT DOGS?! (on the front) I COULDA BEEN A CONTENDER(and on the back)


I ATE ROADRUNNER...Meep! F****n Meep! (image) roadrunner on a spit over fire


*thiiiiiccckkkkeee!*


got milk... (on the front) ...aaaand cookies (on the back)



your turn!


----------



## bigjayne66 (Nov 16, 2009)

Im Twice The Woman You'll Ever Be...


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 16, 2009)

*Here's a few*

1. A fat woman is a blanket for winter" 

2. Fat women have great yummies"

3. "The #8 great thing about being fat is: I am historically hot"

4. Fat & Fabulous & Happy

**** My two favorites below*

*5. Beautiful at Any Size* 

*6. Go Big or Go Home* 

**********************
7. "I Learned the value of being grossly disproportioned"

8. Thunder Thighs Rule 

9. Front: I don't think your ready for this jelly
Back: It never stopped me from getting busy

10. BBW could eat five Kate Mosses, and still have time for three hours of sex 

11. I could ride Santa like a pony

12. Big Fat Deal

------

13. _"Let me have men about me that are fat, Sleek-headed men, and such as sleep o' nights Yond Cassius has a lean and hungry look He thinks too much such men are dangerous."_ - William Shakespeare

14._ "It takes a big man to cry. 
It takes an even bigger man to laugh at that man 
and an ever bigger man to ask why he is laughing". _- Jack Handey

15. _"Abundance is, in large part, an attitude." _- Sue Patton Thoele 

*love this quote by the great one*

*16. "Thin people are beautiful,but fat people are adorable" -Jackie Gleason *

17. _"Some People are Born to Fatness. Others Have to get there." _-Les Murray


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 16, 2009)

lol i <3 this one, would wear it for sure..

I GOT A BUN IN THE OVEN (AND A PIE, AND A LASAGNE, AND A CASSEROLE AND A...)


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 16, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Here's a few*
> 
> 
> 3. "The #8 great thing about being fat is: I am historically hot"


 
I ADORE this!!!! It hits my nerd side and fat side and fat nerd side all at the same time!


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 16, 2009)

Simple and to the point:


----------



## IrishBard (Nov 16, 2009)

quite a long one. it's one of those list ones. 

"So I'm bigger than you, ok, I can deal with that.
I'm the st bernard to you're chihuahua
I'm the Rocket launcher to you're pop gun
I'm the audi tt to you're go-kart
I'm the Ac/Dc to you're james blunt
I'm the Cake to you're peanut.
So, what have we learnt?"


----------



## Hathor (Nov 16, 2009)

I can't think of any I'd like to see, but I did see some listed that I'd love to buy. =D


----------



## Astarte (Nov 16, 2009)

bigjayne66 said:


> Im Twice The Woman You'll Ever Be...



I want this on my shirt, definitely.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Nov 16, 2009)

You must be this wide to ride
|---------------------------|(not actual size obviously)

also this from the old paint thread would be awesome (it's beth ditto and paris hilton obviously )


----------



## swordchick (Nov 16, 2009)

*You must like what you see when you see a FATTY like ME!*


----------



## joh (Nov 16, 2009)

I love this thread! ^_^ Keep them coming


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 16, 2009)

very naughty and only somewhat misleading: 

the size of a man's woman equates to the size of his penis


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 16, 2009)

I always wanted to do something like "yes, i have a mirror and yes, i know i am fat, now F off" rather negative, but sometimes i just dont give a shit.


----------



## mango (Nov 16, 2009)

*I've seen afew in my time...

One memorable T-shirt I've seen our very own LillyBBBW wear is a plain black t-shirt with bold white letters on the front > "Anorexia Survivor".



*


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 17, 2009)

i'll take the *big *one!


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 17, 2009)

(front)

your wife started fucking me when you started giving her shit about her weight

(back)

it's been sweet


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 18, 2009)

mango said:


> *I've seen afew in my time...
> 
> One memorable T-shirt I've seen our very own LillyBBBW wear is a plain black t-shirt with bold white letters on the front > "Anorexia Survivor".
> 
> ...



another one along that line--

"You Can Beat Anorexia. Ask Me How."


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 18, 2009)

(on tummy) FUEL TANK FOR THE SEX MACHINE

PREPARING FOR FAMINE

FAT PEOPLE LIVE LONGER IN A SNOWSTORM

SHUT UP AND LET A FAT LADY EAT!

IF YOU DON'T LIKE OBESITY KISS MY BIG FAT BUTT

JUST SAY NO TO WICKER

WHAT WOULD JESUS EAT?

TOO BIG TO FAIL

MY DOUBLE CHINS MAKE ME DOUBLY KISSABLE

SOMETIMES WHEN I WALK MY BUTT CLAPS

INSIDE THIS BODY IS A SKINNY LADY--BUT I CAN USUALLY SHUT HER UP WITH CHOCOLATE

FAT FREE MY ASS

FAT ADDS FLAVOR--WANT TO EAT ME?

YEP, I'M FAT. HORRIFIED? LOOK AWAY. INTERESTED COME SAY HEY!


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay the thread says "* crazy fat related sayings you'd like to have on a t-shirt--if you had the gutz", *so forgive me that i don't actually wear a shirt that says

THE BIGGER YOU ARE THE BIGGER I GET

....But i would comfortably wear a T-shirt that simply says LIVIN LARGE.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 18, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> (front)
> 
> your wife started fucking me when you started giving her shit about her weight
> 
> ...



I love this shirt on so many levels, I don't know where to begin. :wubu:


----------



## rollhandler (Nov 18, 2009)

For the women:
Mass, Class, and a Giant Ass
I'm fat not pregnant
Once you go fat, you'll never go back

For the guys:
FAs make better lovers
Fat Girls or nuthin
YES! that shirt makes your ass look fat! (With huge drooling smiley face)
Things that go together:
Peanut Butter and Jelly/ FAs and BBWs/ pork chops and apple sauce

Rollhandler


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 18, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> I love this shirt on so many levels, I don't know where to begin. :wubu:



story of my life


----------



## Paul (Nov 18, 2009)

*I'm a cute woman!

*This is not specifically a fat saying. It becomes a fat girl saying when worn by larger woman. This is a subtle way of making a statement about loving your size.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 18, 2009)

Juicy thick honey


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 20, 2009)

(front)

boys lie

(back)

about how much they want to feed me


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 20, 2009)

(front)

boys worship me

(back)

on the internet


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 20, 2009)

*My other tummy is in the wash.

or

I lent my abs to Arnold Schwarzenegger​*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 20, 2009)

Why yes...
I am
a very big deal! ​


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 20, 2009)

i'm just giddy for gunts


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 20, 2009)

At the risk of Colbert's word of the day being "lawsuit"...


*I am fat...*

*...and so can you!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 20, 2009)

*SIZE QUEEN
applies to more than just his penis*​


----------



## cheekyjez (Nov 20, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> cheeky (on the back of course)


I think I need this one.


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 22, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> (front)
> 
> boys lie
> 
> ...



WONDERFULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheekyjez (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, I swallow.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 22, 2009)

oh the naughtiness! *covers her eyes*


----------



## Astarte (Nov 23, 2009)

cheekyjez said:


> Yes, I swallow.



Love it.
:bow:


----------



## Eastern_Shadow (Nov 23, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> oh the naughtiness! *covers her eyes*





lmao went crazy rather quickly didn't it ?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 23, 2009)

"Hear that noise? It's my stomach saying "Shut up or I'll eat you" " 



"I Know I'm basically a walking Plushie. (On The Front) But Please, DON'T touch the merchandise!" ( On the back, and so that "Merchandise" is on the very Bottom of the shirt. )


Though My Favorite Saying I've found on the internet so far has been this;

*You Call it "Fat", I Call it "Better Insulated For Winter"*


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 23, 2009)

"Best Feeder Ever" on the front

the logo of the Gaining Bombshells on the back (if Stu allows it) with the caption "damn I'm good"


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Nov 23, 2009)

GTAFA said:


> so forgive me that i don't actually wear a shirt that says
> 
> THE BIGGER YOU ARE THE BIGGER I GET



I just had to laugh about this one and I believe you are very true:happy:


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Nov 23, 2009)

I LOVE this thread!!
Felicia, thank you for this one.

I'm too bad coming up with sayings, but I've always loved "Fat chicks only"

:bow:


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Nov 23, 2009)

"I taste so good, you'll want the recipe."


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Nov 23, 2009)

"You bet I certainly do have a washboard stomach. It's a washboard after someone set a basket full of laundry on top of it."


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Nov 23, 2009)

BigCutieAshley once wore a shirt that said "I'm HUGE on the internet" and I saw SummerG once wearing a shirt saying "Big girls are harder to kidnap":happy:


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 23, 2009)

Oldtimer76 said:


> BigCutieAshley once wore a shirt that said "I'm HUGE on the internet" and I saw SummerG once wearing a shirt saying "Big girls are harder to kidnap":happy:



... and thats why we love em too among many other reasons. but i don't know about the too big to be abducted thing anymore though. i saw something interesting this week. *the most often stolen piece of art is the Ghent Alter Piece by Jan va Eyck it weighs approx 2 tons and is 14.5 ft wide by 11ft high.* just goes to show you that people will make a big effort to carry you off when you are very beautiful. guess this means SummerG should be waaay more careful she's just a tiny lil thing by comparison.

being the art nerd that i am now i want this on a t-shirt (i would wear it too!):

2 tons 14.5 ft wide x 11ft high and worth the effort to carry off 

View attachment VanEyck_TheGhentAltarpiece.jpg


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Nov 23, 2009)

I like this one for small-breasted ladies..."I wouldn't say I have 'small boobs'...I say I 'have my very own set of exquisite miniatures'."


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Nov 23, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> ... and thats why we love em too among many other reasons. but i don't know about the too big to be abducted thing anymore though. i saw something interesting this week. *the most often stolen piece of art is the Ghent Alter Piece by Jan va Eyck it weighs approx 2 tons and is 14.5 ft wide by 11ft high.* just goes to show you that people will make a big effort to carry you off when you are very beautiful. guess this means SummerG should be waaay more careful she's just a tiny lil thing by comparison.
> 
> being the art nerd that i am now i want this on a t-shirt (i would wear it too!):
> 
> 2 tons 14.5 ft wide x 11ft high and worth the effort to carry off



Oh My God!
They really steal things like that?
I never understand why there even exist people who steal art from castles, museums and churches. That's the real art and belongs to the place where it was made for

You will probably love the art from the dutch painter Hieronymus Bosch from the middle ages!

And about SummerG... I would love to steal her:happy:

J.


_See: http://images.google.nl/images?hl=n...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CCIQsAQwAw_


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Nov 23, 2009)

De Tuin der Lusten (The Garden of Lust) from Hiëronymus Bosch
(remember that this is painted in the middle ages): 

View attachment jeroen_bosch_tuin_der_lusten.jpg


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 23, 2009)

Oldtimer76 said:


> Oh My God!
> They really steal things like that?
> I never understand why there even exist people who steal art from castles, museums and churches. That's the real art and belongs to the place where it was made for
> 
> ...



i actually saw that piece in madrid at the prado with a dimsfriend of mine. we had a nice argument about whether evil was more interesting than good. i have a lot of nice memories attached to that ty!

i think SummerG will need security infrared and a body guard. maybe she could use a tall dutchman

new T just for SummerG:


*SECURITY!*


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Nov 23, 2009)

How Cool! I wanna go to the Prado myself, and also visit the Salvador Dali museum and what about M.C. Escher? Wanna join me, Felicia?

I do think SummerG needs a tall dutchman:wubu: LOL


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 23, 2009)

you've got it ,next time i'm in europe.


btw i'd like a dims version of that on a t-shirt


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Nov 23, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> you've got it ,next time i'm in europe.
> 
> 
> btw i'd like a dims version of that on a t-shirt



What do you want on a T?

Just call me next time you travel to Europe


----------



## squeezablysoft (Nov 23, 2009)

I GOT A BUN IN THE OVEN (AND A PIE, AND A LASAGNE, AND A CASSEROLE AND A...)
I've always loved lasagne, so I love this one, it reminds me of a funny story from my childhood. When I was little, for some reason I often heard an initial "L" on some words as an "M" (we had a "minoleum floor" in our kitchen, for example). One day in kindergarten our teacher asked us all what our favorite food was, and I said "masagne" and of course everybody laughed! When I got home I was furious and said to my Mom "Why didn't you tell me it was "lasagne"!?" She said "It sounded so cute the way you said it!" Cute, my foot, it was embarrassing! But then Mom has a friend in Switzerland who taught herself English and does pretty good with it, considering, but the message on her answering machine says "It would very much enjoy me for you to leave a message" and Mom won't tell her that's not really how you say it in English because she thinks it's cute.
I like this one, too: 16. "Thin people are beautiful,but fat people are adorable" -Jackie Gleason I know just what he means, a lot of thin people are pretty, in an elegant, look-but-don't-touch sort of way, but chubby folks are just so cute and much more squeezable.
And now for a few of my own:
1. (On one side) "Thin is NOT in" picture of stick figure with frowny face :-( (On other side) "Fat is where it's at!" picture of nice, plump person with BIG smiley face )) ( ))=extra chins)
2. FAT IS PHAT!!!
3. For the pear-shaped women:Hips are hip!
4. Proud member of The Butts 'N Guts Club
5. On the back of shorts: Say "Cottage Cheese!"
6. Of course I want fries with that!
7. ABS OF FLAB (I've always joked that if I ever make a workout video (ick) that's what I'd call it)
8. I'm not pregnant...But I was "expecting" you to ask
9. I'm not pregnant...And I didn't swallow a beach ball, either!
10. Get PLUMP or get DUMPED
11. It's all about FATITUDE!
12. Or simply "SIZE MATTERS"


----------



## dragorat (Nov 23, 2009)

*A personal saying I created as a closing when I was an Op in IRC....(Front) The body is just the package that holds the true gift of the soul...(Back) Some of just have bigger packages!*


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Nov 23, 2009)

It's my classic summer avatar in chat:

*I'm not fat. I'm pregnant with ice cream's baby.​*
:happy::happy:


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Nov 23, 2009)

I can't remember the exact words of it but I think I saw it at Cafe' Press or Zazzle..."If she's not 280, she's not a lady"...

And has this one been said? "I don't skinny dip, I chunky dunk."


----------



## Astarte (Nov 25, 2009)

I have guts.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 25, 2009)

I've said to Mrs Ho Ho a number of times:

"The bigger you are, the harder I fall" (alternated with "the harder I get")


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 25, 2009)

Can't remember where I heard this but I love it:

"Good things may come in small packages, but large packages hold more."


----------



## shinyapple (Nov 25, 2009)

A friend of mine actually owns a shirt (and has worn it in Vegas) :

"Which way to the buffet?"

and I used to have a sticker on the back window of my car that said:

"I'M the fat lady and I ain't singing shit!"

It was always funny to see people squinting and then laughing after reading it while sitting in traffic. It also meant my sister never wanted to borrow my car :happy: I would totally wear it if it was made into a shirt!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Nov 25, 2009)

My personal fave is on a t-shirt worn by Velvet D'Amour saying 

'Please feed the models'

I _need_ to own that shirt!


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Nov 26, 2009)

Velvet is cool!

Love her vid with Sasha so much:bow:


----------



## DJ_S (Nov 26, 2009)

"Think your Tough?" 

I've got more guts then you!


lol I dunno, keep it up tho, great thread


----------



## aussieamazonwoman (Nov 30, 2009)

There was a t-shirt the Body Shop in Australia put out years ago that said something along the lines of:

"6 women in the world are supermodels, the other 6 billion are not"


----------



## GregW (Dec 4, 2009)

aussieamazonwoman said:


> There was a t-shirt the Body Shop in Australia put out years ago that said something along the lines of:
> 
> "6 women in the world are supermodels, the other 6 billion are not"



I remember that line - a friend of ours has a poster of it. And printing t-shirts (and other easily sloganed products) really isn't that hard to do. Two left-brained folks from Baton Rouge borrowed a phrase that appeared on a banner at the 1999 Boston convention and embarked on a decade-long run of imprinted items that continues today. So if you've got a good idea, go for it!


----------



## Blanka (Dec 8, 2009)

I've always thought it would be funny to get one of those old t-shirts that say "No fat chicks!" and cross out the "No" and write over it "Yes" or "Hellz yeah"


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 12, 2009)

Does this shirt make me look too skinny?


----------



## LoveThoseCurves (Dec 12, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> Does this shirt make me look too skinny?



Haha, sweet


----------



## JMNYC (Dec 12, 2009)

_
XOXO for your XXXXL
_

I really, really like this one.

Even XOXO for XXXL works.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 13, 2009)

i just though about reversing it for the BBWs and BHMs to 
XXXL for your XOXO


----------



## Baba Fats (Dec 14, 2009)

I've actually given this some thought. What I'd like on a T-shirt is a nice, highly artistic rendering of a very large lady. Something on the order of one of the drawings by our friend PeterB - 

http://www.rundekunst.de/

No slogan at all - just a subtle way of letting any interested party know that I'm more than OK with the way she looks. Once the ice is broken, I can supply the words myself.

For those days when I'm feeling confrontational, I'd love to put a reproduction of a 1965 cover of Ralph Ginzburg's _Fact_ magazine on a T-shirt. It's a Herb Lubalin illustration, with text reading: "Obesity. It's incurable - so relax and enjoy it." That's as true today as it was in '65, and just as likely to piss people off. I can't link to it directly, but you can see it here (scroll down a little, it's the third cover from the top) -

http://ramseydau.blogspot.com/2008/12/ralph-ginzburg-and-herb-lubalin-brief.html

Is there anyone in this forum who understands the Byzantine complexities of modern copyright law well enough to know if this image has entered the public domain?


----------



## MatthewB (Dec 14, 2009)

*ANYBODY WANT AN EXTRA-LARGE SLICE?* :wubu:​


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 14, 2009)

'Nothing moves the blob'


Yes I'm a nerd.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 14, 2009)

Baba Fats said:


> I've actually given this some thought. What I'd like on a T-shirt is a nice, highly artistic rendering of a very large lady. Something on the order of one of the drawings by our friend PeterB -
> 
> http://www.rundekunst.de/
> 
> ...



i love herb lubalin's type design. i made a tee for myself based on his mother&child design with super inside of the odalisque. but i couldn't find a way to incorporate that beautiful ampersand into it 

don't you have to be 50 yrs out for a copywrite to expire? i'm not sure anymore. and i'm not sure if the time spand is the for V/A as it is for a novel. but you can make that tee for yourself and your friends as long as you don't sell it. so if you want one you can still have it.


----------



## IszyStone (Dec 17, 2009)

Heavy_Cream said:


> .
> 
> And has this one been said? "I don't skinny dip, I chunky dunk."



I love this one.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 17, 2009)

I suggest _Fat People Are Built For Comfort, Not For Speed_.


----------



## chachi3000 (Dec 20, 2009)

'Big butts drive me nuts' ?


----------



## Jezzebelle (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a t-shirt from Family Guy that says "Everybody Loves a Fat Guy."


----------



## GregW (Dec 22, 2009)

Blanka said:


> I've always thought it would be funny to get one of those old t-shirts that say "No fat chicks!" and cross out the "No" and write over it "Yes" or "Hellz yeah"



The "Fat Chicks Rule!" is our response to the "No Fat Chicks!" products.


----------



## GregW (Dec 22, 2009)

Weirdo890 said:


> I suggest _Fat People Are Built For Comfort, Not For Speed_.



We printed a number of sleep/beach shirts with "Built for comfort, not speed". Nothing that we do or did is copyrighted...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 26, 2009)

How about _Fat Chick Magnet_?


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Dec 26, 2009)

Many years ago I remember seeing this written in a NAAFA newsletter;

"A waist is a terrible thing to mind"

FYI: For you kids out there, the United Negro College Fund used to have as its motto the saying, "A mind is a terrible thing to waste". So now you know.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 26, 2009)

"Built-In Baby Bed"

or

Front: "Pillow Soft"

Back: "Quilted For Comfort"


----------



## moore2me (Dec 31, 2009)

Baba Fats said:


> I've actually given this some thought. What I'd like on a T-shirt is a nice, highly artistic rendering of a very large lady. Something on the order of one of the drawings by our friend PeterB -
> 
> http://www.rundekunst.de/
> 
> ...



Baba, 

I'm not a lawyer, but I have some material copyrighted. Here's the short version of where I think you are . . . 

To see what the US government says -
Search American copyright records http://www.copyright.gov/records/

How long does a copyright last? http://www.copyright.gov/help/faq/faq-duration.html#duration

The term of copyright for a particular work depends on several factors, including whether it has been published, and, if so, the date of first publication. 

As a general rule, for works created after January 1, 1978, *copyright protection lasts for the life of the author plus an additional 70 years.* For an anonymous work, a pseudonymous work, or a work made for hire, the copyright endures for a term of 95 years from the year of its first publication or a term of 120 years from the year of its creation, whichever expires first. chapter 3 of the Copyright Act (title 17 of the United States Code). More information on the term of copyright can be found in Circular 15a, Duration of Copyright, and Circular 1, Copyright Basics.

Ginzberg died in 2006.
Landalin died in 1981.

The *runderkunst *publication, with drawings by *PeterB,* looks like a German work. This will probably covered by German copyright law. I cant help you there. I dont read or speak German. However, we have several DIMMERS that do. Maybe one of them might be able to help you.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Dec 31, 2009)

No I'm not looking at your skinny ass, I'm looking at your hot fat friend :-D


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 31, 2009)

How about _Where are the Fat Chicks At?_


----------



## FrancescaBombshell (Dec 31, 2009)

Omg Those are just too funny!!!!lmfao




superodalisque said:


> a friend and i were kicking more around. please excuse me if some are too tasteless. some are just plain lame. but we had fun doing them. no BBW beatdowns!
> 
> its a *BUTT* shelf not a* BOOK *shelf
> 
> ...


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 1, 2010)

this one made me laugh!!!


----------



## moore2me (Jan 1, 2010)

I would prefer shirts with content that expressed how to deal with a fat basher. Examples,

 When I snap, you'll be the first to go.

I'm Trying To See Things From Your Point of View But I Can't Stick My Head That Far Up My Ass

This Is Not Fat. It's A Protective Covering For My Rock Hard Abs. 
(can also insert . . . It's A Protective Covering For My Rock Hard Buns of Steel.


Note: I stole most of these from a T-shirt magazine.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 4, 2010)

I got this shirt from my friend a few years back, but I don't know if the shirt is fat positive or not. You guys should help me decide  

View attachment IMAGE_058.jpg


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 4, 2010)

Is a good thing. I also would wear a T shirt with a voluptuous woman on the hood of a car, with a caption that read "Fatillac"


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 5, 2010)

rg770Ibanez said:


> I got this shirt from my friend a few years back, but I don't know if the shirt is fat positive or not. You guys should help me decide



I don't know about the shirt, but smoking is not positive...
Sorry had to... continue puffing away..


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 5, 2010)

My favorites are:
FAT? I am a perfect size 8. I just keep it covered up so it doesn't get scratched

and

Havent you ever heard that the meat is for the man, and the bone is for the dog?


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 7, 2010)

I also like "Ethel Was Hotter."


----------



## enxtc (Jan 8, 2010)

rg770Ibanez said:


> I got this shirt from my friend a few years back, but I don't know if the shirt is fat positive or not. You guys should help me decide



I have the same shirt!!! I bought it for myself. I guess at some point I should be a pic of me in it lol


----------



## enxtc (Jan 8, 2010)

I was given a shirt that has a large woman diving into the water with a skinny dude floating... and it says "I don't skinny dip, I CHUNKY dunk". I would show a pic but, I have worn it off, lol.


----------



## enxtc (Jan 8, 2010)

This isn't a tshirt I had, but, my personalize state issued tag I had on my Expedition, 2PHAT4U. When I went to get it, the woman that the treasurers office, looked at me, and asked " You don't really want that do you?" I told her yes I did, I was fat and was proud! I told alot of postive comments going down the road with it. One guy was hanging out the passenger side of a car yelling "RIGHT ON" lol
I want a t-shirt that says... If I am too BIG then you don't have enough equipment for the job! And yes I would wear it!!!


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd wear this on a shirt:


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jun 16, 2010)

Or this one: "Size zero does not make u a hero" 

View attachment 649402941_4_S5O7.jpeg


----------



## NurseVicki (Jun 16, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> (front)
> 
> your wife started fucking me when you started giving her shit about her weight
> 
> ...



Hahaha Love it


----------



## MrChipz (Jun 19, 2010)

Across the front of a stretched-to-the-limit Tee shirt: GOT COOKIES?


----------



## Lamia (Jun 19, 2010)

"I'm bananas for bananas!" 

"I eat therefore I am"

"I'm not fat I'm famine prepared"


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 19, 2010)

pretty soon everyone will look just like me!


----------



## CharDonnay (Jul 5, 2010)

Mine would say: FUCK ME I'M FAT!


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 6, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> (front)
> 
> your wife started fucking me when you started giving her shit about her weight
> 
> ...



Win. This thread you have.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 15, 2010)

This is actually on a shirt already but I cant see wearing it in public. It says, " I didnt come here to impress none of you motherfuckers"


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 15, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> This is actually on a shirt already but I cant see wearing it in public. It says, " I didnt come here to impress none of you motherfuckers"


I would wear that in a heartbeat.


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 17, 2010)

"Don't act like you don't want this..."

Funny thing was, it was already on a BHM at the mall. I was scoping him out at a jewelry kiosk. Had to look away when I saw his girl reach over and put a new chain around his neck...


----------



## BurlesqueBrit (Jul 26, 2010)

how about something like
Lolly lickers wear bigger knickers
or
My other bodies a picnic hamper
?


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 26, 2010)

BurlesqueBrit said:


> how about something like
> Lolly lickers wear bigger knickers



Oh my! 

Either way, that's be a EPIC t-shirt.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 26, 2010)

"Me and ice cream, we're having a baby," with an arrow pointing to my belly.

I also like the message of this bumper sticker ("change how you see, not how you look") on a t-shirt.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 26, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> "Me and ice cream, we're having a baby," with an arrow pointing to my belly.



Something a little like this? 

View attachment FoodTShirtOfTheWeek2.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 31, 2010)

"it's not your imagination...my ass really IS this big."


----------



## curveyme (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's my contribution:

Fat Chicks Make Better Lovers!


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 31, 2010)

my softness makes u hard

*did not say that*


----------



## Myn (Jul 31, 2010)

I keep thinking of getting "Wide Load" printed across the back of my pants, like those little Juicy sweatpants. Maybe have bandanas hanging out of my pockets to approximate the little flags.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 31, 2010)

Myn said:


> I keep thinking of getting "Wide Load" printed across the back of my pants, like those little Juicy sweatpants. Maybe have bandanas hanging out of my pockets to approximate the little flags.



i died! lmao :bow:


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Aug 1, 2010)

Front: "I used to worry about getting fat...."

Back: "Now what will I have to worry about?!"


----------



## IrishBard (Aug 7, 2010)

life is like a box of chocolates: delicious, fattening, sexy and over to quickly to worry about slimming.


----------



## HayleeRose (Aug 9, 2010)

"You should see me with my shirt off."


----------



## lust4bbbws (Aug 9, 2010)

*biggurls Got The Good Best Love!!!!
Bigger The Ass The Better The Sex!!!!
If You Ain"t A Biggul Back Off!!!!
Give Curves Or Give Me Death!!!
More The Better When It Comes To Women
Ass Is Like Money You Never Have Enough*


----------



## katybug (Aug 14, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> How about _Fat Chick Magnet_?





love it!! :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 21, 2010)

*Food Storage *(with an arrow pointing down, in the spirit of the "Baby" T-Shirts)

****Own personal ***Action Photo****


----------



## mz_puss (Sep 4, 2010)

How about " I give warmth in the winter and shade in the summer ! " 

:happy:


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 4, 2010)

I know it's been a while since anyone posted on this thread but I'm new so I'm putting in my 2 cents!! 

"FA's are just like kids, the bigger the present the more excited they get"

I totally need to make up this t-shirt- "I'm FAT, not DEAF" , keep your unsolicited opinions to yourself or I'll erase you and your stickly figured friends" 

"If you stare for more than a minute I'm gonna have to start charging you"

"Don't be shy come to the SS/BBW side, we have cookies! (umm... well we HAD cookies)" 

"I used to be thin, sorry you missed it"

"Step aside hater, you're taking up valuable viewing area for the real men"

Now who would wear those t-shirts?


----------



## spacedcowgirl (Nov 4, 2010)

This is a great thread! Love these:



superodalisque said:


> TOO BIG TO FAIL





shinyapple said:


> and I used to have a sticker on the back window of my car that said:
> 
> "I'M the fat lady and I ain't singing shit!"





LisaInNC said:


> This is actually on a shirt already but I cant see wearing it in public. It says, " I didnt come here to impress none of you motherfuckers"



Thanks also to Baba Fats upthread for mentioning Herb Lubalin. I love typography so I'll be interested to learn more about him.

I always wanted a shirt to wear during races that would say on the back "Your ass just got passed by the fat lady" 

I also have a shirt by Heidi that says "I have a pretty face." It's very cool.


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 4, 2010)

Some of these are pure gold, But my friend recently shared : " Once you have had fat & white nothing else tastes right "


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm fat, not desperate


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 23, 2010)

My uncle has a shirt that says "I like gorditas" . . . hehehe  Wish I would have thought of that, because that was my dads' pet name for me when I was younger, "his little gordita" [I have to admit, it annoyed me later on in life, especially given what it means] . . . I could have made a ton of money on that shirt! lol


----------



## blueeyedevie (Nov 24, 2010)

Great Tread. Reminds me of what I use to say as a comeback as a kid... "yea I'm fat, so, Your ugly and if I wanted to do something about being fat least I could!"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 28, 2010)

....an old boyfriend and FA said this to me lovingly:

"Babe, bones are for dogs; meat is for MEN!"

yeah babyyyyyy! :wubu:


----------



## SexybbwChanel (Nov 28, 2010)

My friend has a shirt that says, "I have 1001 problems but my size isn't one of them." She said it was actually a man's shirt, so that can be taken several ways!! lol

Personally, I loved the got milk/cookies one and I nearly fell on the floor reading the "I'm the fat lady and I ain't singing shit!"!!!! lmao

I do have a t-shirt that says Size Matters but it has a diamond ring on it.


----------



## Buffie (Nov 30, 2010)

Does it get more apropos than "Whole Lotta Love" ?

:happy:

(Les Toil's kickass art modeled by the lovely Aris and AJ! - the man behind the righteous BBW tribute album.) You can get one here: http://bit.ly/WholeLottaLove 

View attachment 44907_166037833411866_100000169518562_591951_2536511_n.jpg


----------



## FlabbyFrank (Feb 5, 2019)

squeezablysoft said:


> I GOT A BUN IN THE OVEN (AND A PIE, AND A LASAGNE, AND A CASSEROLE AND A...)
> I've always loved lasagne, so I love this one, it reminds me of a funny story from my childhood. When I was little, for some reason I often heard an initial "L" on some words as an "M" (we had a "minoleum floor" in our kitchen, for example). One day in kindergarten our teacher asked us all what our favorite food was, and I said "masagne" and of course everybody laughed! When I got home I was furious and said to my Mom "Why didn't you tell me it was "lasagne"!?" She said "It sounded so cute the way you said it!" Cute, my foot, it was embarrassing! But then Mom has a friend in Switzerland who taught herself English and does pretty good with it, considering, but the message on her answering machine says "It would very much enjoy me for you to leave a message" and Mom won't tell her that's not really how you say it in English because she thinks it's cute.
> I like this one, too: 16. "Thin people are beautiful,but fat people are adorable" -Jackie Gleason I know just what he means, a lot of thin people are pretty, in an elegant, look-but-don't-touch sort of way, but chubby folks are just so cute and much more squeezable.
> And now for a few of my own:
> ...





squeezablysoft said:


> I GOT A BUN IN THE OVEN (AND A PIE, AND A LASAGNE, AND A CASSEROLE AND A...)
> I've always loved lasagne, so I love this one, it reminds me of a funny story from my childhood. When I was little, for some reason I often heard an initial "L" on some words as an "M" (we had a "minoleum floor" in our kitchen, for example). One day in kindergarten our teacher asked us all what our favorite food was, and I said "masagne" and of course everybody laughed! When I got home I was furious and said to my Mom "Why didn't you tell me it was "lasagne"!?" She said "It sounded so cute the way you said it!" Cute, my foot, it was embarrassing! But then Mom has a friend in Switzerland who taught herself English and does pretty good with it, considering, but the message on her answering machine says "It would very much enjoy me for you to leave a message" and Mom won't tell her that's not really how you say it in English because she thinks it's cute.
> I like this one, too: 16. "Thin people are beautiful,but fat people are adorable" -Jackie Gleason I know just what he means, a lot of thin people are pretty, in an elegant, look-but-don't-touch sort of way, but chubby folks are just so cute and much more squeezable.
> And now for a few of my own:
> ...



You should just go ahead and get the shirts made, you don't seem to be to shy to wear it .

A belly shirt with and of flabby would be awesome especially at a Walmart
L


----------



## daedal (Feb 5, 2019)

Curvy abundance.
I'm not overweight,
I'm ultrafeminine.


----------



## Tad (Feb 5, 2019)

Wow, Frank dug way back in the archives ro find this one after over eight years! But it is a great topic, so I'm kind of glad that he did.

And almost apropos the topic, I saw an oven mitt recently with the message "I'm beautiful and I eat a lot." I didn't quite dare buy it for my wife


----------



## LizzieJones (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm only here for the bacon.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm BIG where it counts!


----------



## Shotha (Feb 5, 2019)

NO GUTS
NO GLORY

Actually I have a T-shirt that says that. I just want one with only that on it, rather than like this.


----------



## Alex666 (Feb 8, 2019)

bigjayne66 said:


> Im Twice The Woman You'll Ever Be...


This is brilliant! =)


----------



## Shotha (Feb 8, 2019)

MY MAMA SAYS,
"LIFE IS LIKE A BOX
OF CHOCOLATES.
YOU EAT THEM,
AND YOU GET FAT."​


----------



## Shotha (Feb 8, 2019)

IF YOU WANT TO BE HAPPY
MARRY A FAT MAN.​


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 8, 2019)

Built for comfort not for speed


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 8, 2019)

Reigning I cleaned plate dinner champion


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 8, 2019)

You gonna finish that


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 8, 2019)

You’re welcome for the shade


----------



## Shotha (Feb 8, 2019)

*FAT*
*PRIDE*​


----------



## Shotha (Feb 8, 2019)

I'M NOT OBESE
I'M JUST VERY FAT​


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 11, 2019)

C'mon! You know you want to rub it!


----------



## Shotha (Feb 11, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> C'mon! You know you want to rub it!



$10
A RUB​


----------



## ChocolateBear (Feb 12, 2019)

RUNS ON ALL KIND OF FUEL

(even though I don't run)


----------



## Aqw (Feb 21, 2019)

Can you tell if my laces are undone, cause I can't ?


----------



## Aqw (Feb 21, 2019)

You like it ? 
Congratulate my GF,
This is her trophy !


----------



## Aqw (Feb 21, 2019)

Don't be jealous


----------



## Aqw (Feb 21, 2019)

Only for connoisseurs


----------

